# Painting a "stomped" ceiling



## tigereye (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm converting a finished room in my basement into a home theater. I'd like to paint the ceiling a darker color to cut down on reflections. Right now it's got a stomped texture (not popcorn). Wondering if there's a good way paint it as is, or do I need to try to remove the existing texture?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

As long as the texture does not bother you and it is not a popcorn type ceiling that is likely to come off in pieces you should be fine painting over it. No reason not to use a darker color either but consider tinting a primer coat if you are making a dramatic change---your finish coats will go over it better. Using a thicker nap roller cover appropriate to the amount of texture will make it easy to cover. I would think to use at least 3/4" nap.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep, a 1/2" or 3/4" nap will usually do the trick. Be prepared to get splattered as the thicker naps will do it more. Go with a flat paint on all the walls and ceiling and the darker the better.


----------



## tigereye (Feb 25, 2009)

sdsester said:


> As long as the texture does not bother you and it is not a popcorn type ceiling that is likely to come off in pieces you should be fine painting over it. No reason not to use a darker color either but consider tinting a primer coat if you are making a dramatic change---your finish coats will go over it better. Using a thicker nap roller cover appropriate to the amount of texture will make it easy to cover. I would think to use at least 3/4" nap.


Thanks guys for the advice. The texture is odd since it's the only room in the house with it, but doesn't really bother me. More the color than anything. Heading out to buy some primer and a roller cover.

Mike


----------

